# Best Lcd Performance And Quality Wise



## sonumittal (Sep 1, 2008)

HI 
    i wanna purchase a new LCD monitor. my budget is 8-10k. i want it for 3d games movies etc.......i play games for even 10 hours continuously ....so good graphics, good colors, fast refresh rate, long working ......since i work for more than 10 hours continuously so need best quality.........
plz suggest me firends........
also if you know tell me price and models of the LCDs........
i have heard abt the philips LCDs.......anybody having any idea........
some have told me that LG and Samsung are made in China so cheaper quality parts are being used.......so suggested me not to go for them.....
thanks......


----------



## ramakrishna.nalla (Sep 1, 2008)

You didn't mention the size... As you watching movies... it is better to buy around 20" LCD Monitor.  

My current choice is 22" model 

*Dell SP2208WFP Widescreen Flat Panel LCD Monitor: 17,200/- *

You need to wait for couple of months to get the best quality within your budget.

You may get best quality within your budget in AOC models.

All the Best....


----------



## sonumittal (Sep 1, 2008)

my size reuirement is 17-19".......

also  soem body tell me which technology is better for lcd......
like VA(MVA,PVA), Thin Film, etc.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

Dell SP1908WFP .


----------



## a_to_z123 (Sep 1, 2008)

^^^ +1  Dell's monitors are the best!!
Though AOC is also catching up in India... Gee an AOC for urself, its gud too...


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Dell SP1908WFP .


+100

My father using this in his PC.....

ViewSonic is also good BTW.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^I have a ViewSonic VA1912w myself. Despite average reviews, I find this monitor to be a pretty solid one. It performs above par in movies and games. Dunno why it is so under-rated. But above all, it does not beat the Dell one .


----------



## sonumittal (Sep 2, 2008)

does anybody know about the technologies.......

is there any LCD for 17".......

wat abt philips?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

+1 for Dell. Go for 198WFP or 1908WFP.


----------



## sonumittal (Sep 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> +1 for Dell. Go for 198WFP or 1908WFP.


 
do you know abt philips.......

wats the price of these dell LCDs.......

is there any 17" LCD of dell also.......

can somebody tell me a LCD having high brightness >300 cd/m2, contrast ratio > 800:1, 
response time < 8ms, size 17"-19", price 8-11k.........

plz suggest me.........

desibond your help needed......
earlier also you helped me while i went for a Dell lappy.........
thanks for that.......


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

Dell 198WFP costs around 10k

1000:1 contrast ratio (not dynamic)
5ms response time
300cd/m2

Welcome dude.

Go for 19". The price difference between 17" and 19" is not much and 19" is much more enjoyable. I am using Dell 198WFP and would seriously recommend it. Heard that there are some problem with contrast for it's big brother 1908WFP. But this one's perfect and you won't regret the buy.

for 17", Dell 178WFP I think is available for 8k-9k

SInce you bought Dell lappy earlier, I think that you will have dell coupons and use them for a discount on the monitor.


----------



## sonumittal (Sep 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> SInce you bought Dell lappy earlier, I think that you will have dell coupons and use them for a discount on the monitor.


hey man...
how to get dell coupons......
i have purchased lappy but did not get coupons...
tell me how to get ?

btw philips gives 800:1 cr (typical) 8000:1 (dynamic)
5ms response time..
300 cd/m2 brightnes


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

hmm. I thought you already got the coupons. Anyways, Check with the person who did the laptop purchase transaction for you from Dell's side.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

Dell and view sonic lcd are awesome vfm. You can also lookout samsung one's too their looks are attractive.


----------



## khushalvyas (Sep 2, 2008)

viewsonic ad placed on this forum, Delhi Nehru Place, 22 inch for 10 k .. check out the specs seems neat to me

regards


----------



## sonumittal (Sep 2, 2008)

heard that view sonic is local brand.......


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

In terms of quality

1) DELL
2) Samsung HP and Acer
3) Viewsonic and AOC and LG

Just my two cents


----------



## sonumittal (Sep 2, 2008)

do you know dell has LCD with 8ms response time as compared to others having 5ms response time like philips samsung etc.......


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey all,

Which do u recommend from these 2:
1)Dell SE 198WFP 
OR
2)ViewSonic VA1912wb 

Which is better in performance??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

*accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Displays/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-5629

All dell models have 5ms or 2ms response time.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 2, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Which do u recommend from these 2:
> 1)Dell SE 198WFP
> ...




DELL


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

Dell clearly. VA1912wb has 8ms response time and can't come anywhere near to Dell in quality and crispness.


----------



## sonumittal (Sep 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> *accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Displays/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-5629
> 
> All dell models have 5ms or 2ms response time.


 

plz check in india not in usa....
above link is to usa.......


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

+1 for Dell again


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

sonumittal said:


> plz check in india not in usa....
> above link is to usa.......





FYI, I own Dell 198WFP and specs don't change by crossing continents


----------



## Ranjya (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Desibond,
Where did you buy the Dell?
They have no option to buy on their site.
regards,
Ranjit.


----------



## Count Dracula (Sep 2, 2008)

I got mine Dell 198WFP from Othree Systems,Lamington Road,Mumbai.I think it's now available in shops.Try Croma.


----------



## krinish (Sep 3, 2008)

Whats the cost of Dell 198WFP in bangalore SP road, any shop recomendation!!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

I got mine for 9.7k at Golcha. You can check at Anandit, Railton too. They may offer lower price. Make sure that you get warranty from the day of purchase.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 3, 2008)

go for viewsonic dude  Wide Screen  22 Inch it wil cost u 12K jus 2K more... gud for games n movies

model : VA2226w


----------



## nishantv2003 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just to give u info,

i have  HP w1907 and its pretty sweet....

dont know abt its price now, but i got it for 15.5k abt 8mnths back....


----------



## sonumittal (Sep 9, 2008)

can anyone tell the latest price of dell 19" LCD......


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2008)

198WFP : 9.1k at a local dealer and around 10k if you order it online.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 9, 2008)

198WFP ftw.....


----------



## sonumittal (Sep 10, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 198WFP : 9.1k at a local dealer and around 10k if you order it online.


 

why there is difference in the pricce if you buy online or via dealer......


----------

